# My Build Log (2008 Civic)



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Ok, so let's start off with a little something about me.. I'm obviously not from the US, im from a small country off the pacific - Philippines. The car is a 2008 Honda Civic which is quite popular here in this country. I travel to LA once every year, and stock up on gear. The planning of this install took me around 3 months to conceptualize - reading thru the "Install Gallery" of DIYMA and a local audio forum here. 

Pix here are day 1 and 2 of the install - special thanks to DVSadvocate and my DIY installer, the man, Mr Jonz80 (who really doesn't post here)

So here it goes...

Stock deadening... do you even call that deadening? Tons of black goo on the doors. Used kerosene to remove the goo.









The dash.. or what's left of it. Read thru other DIY pages in 8thcivic, which i used to dismantle the dashboard. Pretty easy though. 









Picture of the Scosche Dash Kit.. not bad.. 









Bought an RF battery terminal and a fuse block - had to buy extras because the ones that i bought thru high dessert audio were the lightning audio SQ type - would accept square type of cables - bought them because they were on sale.. oh well... lesson learned.









My Power cables:

Monster 1/0 - main run from Batt to Trunk. 18' long, bought from ebay. 









Monster 4ga - from distro block to amps - another 18' run from the same seller in ebay.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Sidings detached...









I still have my w18nx from my previous car, and i plan to use it. Won't fit the factory hole, so we had to cut off a portion of the door with a metal jigsaw. Ouch. 









Drivers side: Resin dipped spacers. Tried the chopping board route, but we had a hard time cutting them. They would bond as we cut them - the heat was the one bonding them..









Techflexed Power Cable.. I bought 200 feet of techflex from furryletters. 
These cables are big and heavy!! I know i won't be really needing gauge 1/0, but what the heck! Overkill is better!









Main Power cable









Batt terminal to Fuse cable (less than 18") 









Heat Shrinked... This is the Lightning Audio battery terminal that i bought from high dessert audio aka rockford fosgate.. Won't be using this though - isn't stable, because the wire can still be detached from the terminal simply by wiggling it. Have to solder it.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Heatshrinked and Techflexed









Connected to the Fuse Holder - 250a fuse not visible. They match well.. too bad i won't be using this battery terminal.









Gepco RCA Cables (All Eichman bought from a diyma member) - done the shinjohn way.









Jonz the installer in action - camera shy guy. hehehe. 









HU Power Cable - techflexed and heat shrinked - goin straight to the batt









Techflexed and Heat Shrinked HU Power Cable









AMP GOODNESS!!! (a3 and genesis bought from diyma members- a1 and a2 bought locally here)
I still don't know what to use because will only need 3 amps for a 2-way setup active. If the DM matches well with the a1, then i will use it!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

close up of the power supply - mounted under the seats
couldn't find any space under the dashboard, so we had to mount it under the seats. This is good right, it's far from the headunit.. that's good right??
Got this headunit from a diyma member as well.. Sold my 8053 for this one, let's see if it lives up to it's hype!!!! 
I know i will miss the 10 band PEQ of the 8053 though 









Power cable routing thru the fender. That's the only way to route the power cables in this car. Had to modify part of the plastic thing inside the hood.



























Removed the front seats


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

nice!
keep the pictures coming... i'm loving the wiring...


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Power Cable routing inside the car. Drivers side - diyma inspired!!




























Was supposed to deaden the front doors first, but we ran into a problem with the raamaat. The deadener was stuck to the wax paper backing.. we couldn't separate them. Probably because I live in a very hot and humid country, and i stored it for a couple of months, before i used them. Anyway, Rick told me to chill it overnight and it would go back to it's original form.

on to the next...










Close up ng Clarion HU. No trim ring yet, need to adjust the mounting. No power yet though.









Tweeters. Got this from a diyma member. Hope this sounds better than the LPG it replaced!!!









That's it for now!! I'll post some more pix on tuesday after day 3 of the install. I will rip the carpet off and deaden parts of the floor.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

In Filipino: Kinikilig ako!!!
Lets get it done bro! Di kaya ng Targa at V12 to!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Looking good man!


----------



## lsouljah (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice jackie, any chance you can part with some excess techflex?  I'll be starting my install tomorrow, hope this one will be finished to the last detail. Goodluck on yours, Jomz is great DIY installer, DIY goodness, Professional quality!


----------



## Nitr0racing21 (May 25, 2008)

WOW! keep it up!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Killer equipment!


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

Great job.
This is inspiring me to document and photo my next install.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Great start.

The placement of the Clarion control unit under the seat will be fine. As long as there's no way for it to get scratched up. I used to mount my old h/u's brain under there, too.

Keep pictures coming.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Beautiful job thus far.

-aaron


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

thanks all for the inspiring comments. Makes me want to do better! 

@dvs,
targa + v12 = winning combo!!! lol

@isouljah,
text me bro, i might have some techflex left after the install.

@bikin,
only problem with that is, i might get deductions on the install portion in competitions, since it isn't solidly mounted. 

@my89_928gt,
you should! EMMA requires this.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Lookin great so far!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Didn't realize you compete. 

You have 2 bolt holes you can use on the rear portion of the front seats. What about making some extensions off the base of the seats, where the seat bolts to the car? Make a spacer there but have it extend out far enough to mount the brain. Maybe a 1/8" sheet of birch, sheet metal, etc.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Cap. Wouldn't appear that way if not for diyma.

@bikin,
i've never competed before but that's my plan for this year. Will look into you suggestions! Thanks.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

My old DLS A3 .......nice.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

yes it is!!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Some serious equipment there.. good luck with the install.. Looks good sofar. I'll be definitely interested in your tweeter placement in the civ'.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Babs,
tweeter placement is going to me very challenging in the civic! but i think i have an idea where i will put them.

Updates!!

My Speaker wires - locally purchased gauge 12 for the mids and gauge 14 for the tweets - Yes overkill for the tweets! (it was for free, so what the heck right??)



















Re-routing the power cable. Ran it through the recessed area on the civic's floor - didn't know there was a provision until now!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Locally purchased "ensolite" foam - used in airconditioning. We call this Kean's XXX-Mat 



















RCAs all bundled. Ready to connect to the HU.









Routing the RCAs and the Remote wire thru the center console









Routing RCAs....


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Deadening! Thanks to Doc Blue for the Heat Gun!!




























Deflex Pad


















Speaker wire- ready to be heat shrinked... Red for Positive, Black for Negative









7" Seas Nextel Goodness


















Kean's XXX-mat on the door









More updates Tom!!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

new updates. Tweeters and mids are all hooked up and running for the 1st time!! Sounds good!!

Tweeter mounts - to be fiberglassed on the weird triangle spot on the FD. 









Batt Terminal to fuse holder


















Plexi Fuse holder









The enclosure + amp rack - to be wrapped in Suede!! .6 cu ft for the IDQ V.1 Is that good??


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn, I love the wiring. Looks like you managed to snake it into the doors ok?

Did you do anything about the outer door skin? That metal is sooo flimsy.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

The Custom Battery holder + fuse holder. Made with Plexiglass













































We had to mount the fuse holder a little bit off parallel to the battery holder because the wire would hit the battery mounting.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

temporary placement for the tweeters









The genesis dual mono blended well with the DLS A1, and i am happy about that!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

mojako said:


> Tweeter mounts - to be fiberglassed on the weird triangle spot on the FD.


... Oh that would be cool... Directional mounting rather than just bouncing the highs of the silly windsheild. I considered something like that or maybe some kind of top-mount ghetto solution mounted to that plate.. with lesser tweets I'm sure.. maybe neo seas prestige or the like.

Are you doing them on the side where the small glass is, or up where the stocks are?
(make extra sets and sell them.. hint hint)


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

capnxtreme,
My installer snaked those wires!! haha. Yep, deadened it as well. Sorry forgot to take pictures of the deadened outer door.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Babs, will probably mount it where it's temporarily mounted now. Will update this on Friday when we start fiberglassing.


----------



## ssj2xxgotenxx (Apr 20, 2006)

May I ask for a little more information about the RF battery terminals?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

@ssj2xxgotenxx,
sure. Its exactly like this:

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/prod...y_id=74&item_id=108321&locale=en_US&p_status=










bought this locally though.


----------



## alg_alg (Jun 13, 2006)

great job jackie! see you in guijo!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

what a nick Alg_alg! lol

see ya!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

mojako said:


> temporary placement for the tweeters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pic gave me a thought... tweet / mid distances:

Might make running passive in these civics pretty cool if the distances can be gel'd out. 

What kind of math would a guy need to do to get the phasing / distance correct for the two in order to be able to eliminate the need essentially for the extra two channels upfront?? Running an off-axis mid in the door I'm sure throws some big wrench in the cog with a direct firing tweet.

With your placement above, do you think you can get the ear to tweet vs mid distances pretty close?

Just a thought I might need a thread for unless it's been covered ad nauseam.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Babs,
wow, i hate thinking about or computing distances. I just experiment with placing and i go with what sounds best! Hate thinking, i go with my gut feel or gut ear??? 

Are you going to move your tweeter placement soon?

Anyway, i repositioned the tweets.. Will be experimenting some more and see what happens..


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm still pondering the move itself. 
You're right about the ear... it's a better guage than a calculator any day.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

FWIW, I'm not a big fan of PLD's being the end all. I don't have the science, nor the desire to explore the science to make any claims. I just don't go by it.


Watch out for the hump on the instrument panel. That'll give you dispersion problems and issues with imaging.


----------



## alg_alg (Jun 13, 2006)

put it in the kicks man!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

alg_alg,
if i can't make it sound great in the a-pillars, i will move em to the kicks!

Just found out that the t/a of the drz works the opposite of the alpine! can't get it to center because i was delaying the wrong driver.

@bikin,
yeah, i figured that too. Im thinking that as long as i mount it high enough to clear the hump, i'm good... or i hope


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

nice install man, soooo inspiring.ganda...


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Kenny!

Where are you from??


----------



## silhoutte (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow man really cool install!


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

mojako said:


> Thanks Kenny!
> 
> Where are you from??


Philippines also. did you post this one on kac?thanks.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Yes i did!

ano nick mo sa KAC?


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

fellow diyer also from bacood, 'kneetamps'.did mine already but was not able to get build photos, anyway i'm on the process of changing it.I'm searching the web to get some ideas to be implemented on my setup/hobby, and this site,and kac locally, are my favorites. nice install bro,proud to have Filipinos doing such excellent setup,diy,comparable to other pros out here.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

KennyT,
nice!! Daming magandang setup dito!! got 90% of my ideas from the install section of this site!


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

mojako said:


> KennyT,
> nice!! Daming magandang setup dito!! got 90% of my ideas from the install section of this site!


agree! mine also. what really interests me are those setups by team hybrid, nice location of the mids.


----------



## burakol (Apr 25, 2008)

dvsadvocate said:


> In Filipino: Kinikilig ako!!!
> Lets get it done bro! Di kaya ng Targa at V12 to!


agree!!! and i m coming home in a few weeks and im already in contact with jonz to help me out with building wife's CRV... good job!!!

uwing-uwi na ko!!!

thos forum is the best!!! a lot of good info that are useful for us DIYers...


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

yes yes yes!

see you when you come home burakol! Im sure my car isn't finished yet by next week.


----------



## zizu (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello!

GOOD COMPONENTS!
Congratulation, I lover this Seas Lotus Reference.....


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

I came from mojako's "install bay" and they just finished with the suede goodness wrapping of the wood panels. Its looking really good from that point on! Cant wait for this to get finished!


----------



## macks75 (Jul 5, 2005)

good luck on the install !!


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Looking forward to more pictures of the finished box and tweeter positioning. Great job on the overlooked areas of some installs.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Mojako!

I'm using seas as well. Pa audi naman  very nice hardware you have there. Congratulations.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, how about we form a DIYMA Philippines chapter?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

@aranthop,
sure! Where are you from?? pa-audi rin ng sayo!

Thanks Zizu!

Oy Mr Macks!

@Skierman,
Haven't had any time to start with the tweeters - but they're going to be in the a-pillars, 100%!

Update!!

Lining up the fuse blocks...


















This is what the trunk will look like.


















Painted the amp rack/enclosure


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Wrapped in suede...


















Installed a .15 ampere exhaust fan for the Genesis - the Genesis has a provision for the fan. It engages and goes faster when the temp reaches 60 deg. Celcius. (according to the material that i got from Genesis)


















Amp Rack - Genesis + DLS a1 and a2


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Inside the amp rack. DLS a1 for the tweets and the DLS a2 bridged for the sub (IDQ 10 D4 v.1). The DLS a2 is 2ohm stable. Very nice









Tie wrap every 6 inches.









Approve si Tita!









Wiring









Tita, me and Jonz "The Man". Jonz was installing til 11pm! Pretty hard working installer.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

More wiring...









Forgot to buy .5" RED heatshrink. Oh well..... 
From top to bottom: dls a1 fuse block, dls a2/genesis fuse block, Ground Block and a little block for the remote wires.









The Finished Product! All suede! Flooring was covered with Suede as well









Suede goodness! Hate my camera! It Sucks! I will try to take more pictures in the morning.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Well done lads! You all look like you're having fun!! Nice job.


----------



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the idea of mounting the fuse holder on a custom battery tie-down. I might have to try that.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautiful! Pillars up next!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Dudes I'm in Makati during work days then Bulacan on weekends. Let's meet up soon!!!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

aranthop,
nice, there's an audio meet up this saturday at Shaw Blvd, hope you can come.

annoyingrob,
yeah plexiglass is something that you can work with.

syd-monster,
yes we are!

Jason,
pillars next week!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

saan sa shaw?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Very awesome. I really can't get over it. I wish I had the tools and skillz to do that. Sick gear as well.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

aranthop, 
you have PM

Thanks Capn!

but i ran into a problem with my setup!! aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrgh!!

I have a turn-off "POP" (almost inaudible) - but it is annoying me!! I didn't have this last week when the a2 had nothing to power (but was turned on)

here is what my power/ground/remote looks like










what could be the culprit??

It's obvious that the amps shut down after the headunit.. but how do i fix this? Thicker remote wires?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ground is almost always the issue with turn on pop. Check all grounds. The battery ground, amp ground, etc.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

i have the amps grounded to a bolt here:










where should i move it?

are turn on pops similar to turn off pops? What i probably mean is, do they have the same causes?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mojako said:


> i have the amps grounded to a bolt here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ground. The piece that you have it bolted to not is bolted to the car, but it's not the car itself. I know this area well. 

You should have an area next to that silver piece you're connected to now. Down on the left hand bottom side, there should be a stock bolt there. Use that, but make sure you grind ALL paint off first.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

You heard it from the man himself! Got that same problem too in my old 95' Civic. Ill try to relocate my ground. Hope that fixes the problem.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

lintek set up mo papa ..

nice...getting ready for the august competition huh? heheheheh

june


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice install.

I've been seeing some very nice install from the Philippines lately.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Mojako,

Are you using just one battery?


----------



## lostdaytomorrow (Jan 26, 2007)

Any details on that amp rack/box? Dimensions or anything?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

June,
yeah, emma in august!!

Thanks James Bang.

Aranthop,
yes just one battery - stock to be specific.

Lostdaytomorrow,
forgot to measure the dimension of the amp rack/box. But the enclosure is .6 cu.ft. Sub is an IDQ10 V.1

updates!!!

Started working on the a-pillars - manual aiming 









Right tweeter









Covered with stockings


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Added resin and putty to produce this. Needs sanding though


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

cleaned up the wiring...



















More pix of the trunk - even the trunk ceiling is covered in suede


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Seems like it turned even better than I expected!!! To quote Tita Elco: "Fantastic!" Hows the sound now that the tweeters are in thier final home? Vinyl paint?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

We had problems wrapping the a-pillars Jason!! Jonz tried leather, but couldn't wrap it around the curved portions of pillars. We will try wrinkled paint, then follwed by vinyl paint. That was Bart's suggestion after i PMed him. hehehe.

Nanganak na misis ni Jonz!!! it's a bouncing baby boy!


----------



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

Where did you get the black badge on your IDQ? I want one.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

annoyingrob said:


> Where did you get the black badge on your IDQ? I want one.


Sharpie


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice job on the a-pillars! Looking forward to your listening impressions and finished install


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Great install man


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

thanks Skier and Duce.

Finally got a hold of some grill cloth. Unfortunately, only black was available. We ran into 1 problem though. The grill cloth isn't completely adhering to the pillar. We used rugby and some spray adhesive, but it's not sticking completely. Especially this part:










you can see the grill cloth falling... it sticks for a moment then i falls again. Oh well...

other pix:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I say paint it.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

bikin
yeah that's what my installers been telling me.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Honestly, the way the tweeter is mounted, you might be better off. Have you considered just covering the entire pillar in cloth? 

The position of that tweeter is going to wreak havoc on a 'stealth' install. I don't mean it's bad, but I think you understand what I'm saying. It's just going to be extremely hard to hide that since it has to stick out so far.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@mojako
CA glue mo na lang yan! Hahaha! Seriously, I have another alternative. Fabric glue!


----------



## lsouljah (Nov 19, 2006)

Jackie, unless you haven't done this yet. 

The pillar should be washed thoroughly with dish washing soap to get rid of any oil on the plastic. Contact cement (rugby) should be applied on both sides, the pillar and the grill cloth (I imagine this will be a PITA) and allowed to dry for a couple of minutes. 

I grew up around shoe shops and I see them letting the rugby dry before putting the pieces together.


----------



## jonz80 (Jun 30, 2008)

lsouljah said:


> Jackie, unless you haven't done this yet.
> 
> The pillar should be washed thoroughly with dish washing soap to get rid of any oil on the plastic. Contact cement (rugby) should be applied on both sides, the pillar and the grill cloth (I imagine this will be a PITA) and allowed to dry for a couple of minutes.
> 
> I grew up around shoe shops and I see them letting the rugby dry before putting the pieces together.




we done that already. prep-up the pillar and applied contact cement on both sides (we always do this)...

i also grew up around shoe shops (marikina)... and my father was a "sapatero" before.


i think we just need some strong adhesive...


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

Headliner Glue may work...its much stronger than standard spray adhesive....works in more harsh conditions....


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Bikin,
yea i get your point. I am just stubborn!

Jason,
CA will melt the fabric! hahaha. National bookstore has some Fabric Adhesive daw! I'll try this out.

Isoul,
yeah Jonz is right, we did that already.

louisiana_crx,
hmmmmm, headliner glue might work. If i can find some!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@mojako
Its also available at Handyman and Ace Hardware. Look for the Bostik brand. I used that one to adhere my JL Audio surround to the cone. I think that did the trick!


----------



## lsouljah (Nov 19, 2006)

jonz80 said:


> we done that already. prep-up the pillar and applied contact cement on both sides (we always do this)...
> 
> i also grew up around shoe shops (marikina)... and my father was a "sapatero" before.
> 
> ...


I thought you did, were from the same exact part of the planet hehe. I met you before by the way, my friend bought two sets of 3M mats in Eastwood. You might not remember it, but I do  First time I met a DIY'er like me but with a lot more attention to detail, keep it up!


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

go to ur local autosupply store and buy some spray on bedliner made by dupicolor hold it around 4 feet from the panel and u have OEM texture.. then just dye with SEM


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@mobeius
I dont think those things are available here. Even if it did, it would cost 4-5 times as much because its going to be imported stuff. I really wish more of the DIY stuff from the US becomes easliy available here in the PI.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Jason,
we used that Bostik spray adhesive already - no go.

hope we had some textured spray paint available here.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@mojako
Pare its not the spray type. Its just like Elmers glue in a small diamond shaped yellow squeeze bottle. Its fabric glue. Still no sign of textured spray paint?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

oooh... no sign of textured paint. 

But Bart told me that you can buy stretch vinyl in Recto! I'll PM it to you


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

mojako said:


> Inside the amp rack. DLS a1 for the tweets and the DLS a2 bridged for the sub (IDQ 10 D4 v.1). The DLS a2 is 2ohm stable. Very nice


Very nice install!!! But I think you are blocking the fans at the bottom of the DLS amps. You may want to raise them a bit.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Thanks fcarpio.

The A1 and A2 have no fans. Even my A3 doesn't have one.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

mojako said:


> Thanks fcarpio.
> 
> The A1 and A2 have no fans. Even my A3 doesn't have one.


Nice to know, my A4 and A6 do have the fans at the bottom.


----------



## roysav (May 21, 2008)

try to use a spray gun upside down,i have used this method to get a textured finish.
great to see installs like this coming from phils.i used to live in cebu an there was some awesome installs there.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Roysav. We should try that out


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Mojako,

How many amps are you using?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

3 amps Armand. dls a1 for the tweets, genesis dual mono for the midbass and the dls a2 for the sub. 

have you seen dbaudio installs? they use some kind of fabric/plastic/vinyl -like this:










do you think it stretches?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Jaki,

Yeah I've seen those. I think they can be stretched. Astig yan, parang CF. BTW, sent an email to acoustic technology. They're the authorized SEAS distributor in Singapore. I'll keep you posted once they touched base with me.

Check this out:










Hexdym tweeter. Placed well during last year's EMMA and IASCA competitions in Malaysia. Yummy


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

ah mahal yan Armand! hahaha. Patay tayo jan!

Seas Millenium right?? $220+ per driver!

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=173&products_id=779


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

No it's different. Hexdym tawag nila e. If they're selling it $220/pc then parang supremo. That is with a SEAS stamp . Pero I think it's totally different from the milleniums as the hexdym has totally different components. Check out the face plate it's really something else. Am not sure whether its brass, aluminum, or copper though.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Aaah i see. I though they were the same. 

Have you heard about Danish Acoustics? I think they are rebadged Lotus.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

huy jako...diba meron na dyan nun..yung vinyl na CF..film...im thinking about wrapping my system with it...CF look..


you should get them tweeters from madisound hehehe
i remember i used to live about 5 mins from there


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

wow thats near!!

yeah, CF look vinyl. They also have it different colors. Nice huh?


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

i used to live in madison, thats probably why they named it madisound..
back in 97-98 i used to go there thinking it was only for house speakers..
i was wrong i guess


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

i think majority of their product line is still home drivers. Heck, my midbass is a home driver 

to be honest, i'm probably the only person here in the Philippines who took the risk and purchased the W18NX.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Uy where can I buy those red vinyls? what color pa available? Saw my email na?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

@Armand
some parts of you email doesn't show - i dunno why

I'm looking for those CF Vinyls too.. no reply from DBaudio.. There's a blue CF i saw in one of their installs


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@mojako
Hmmm, im skeptical if theyre going to tell you where they get them, but im crossing my fingers. I saw one of FuzedMobiles ID install he used a similar material although its a bit more fabric like.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

yeah maybe it's available at that fabric shop that Bart told us.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Would you know what are the available colors?


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

would it be okey guys if you can post here where we can get this cf fabric here in the philippines? baklas na rin kasi setup ko eh, under renovation. i saw before 'kelseat' was using cf leather.is this same?humaba na talaga ang thread na ito ah, daming pinoy enthusiasts.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

@Armand,
so far i've only seen Blue and Red CF Vinyl. You like it ha??!! hehehehe. Ask Mickey where he can source em. Are your system pix ok now?

@KennyT,
i have no idea where we can get this! 
Yeah, so many pinoy enthusiasts in this forum! What are you planning for your system? Please post pix!!!

updates!!!

Batt tie-down/fuse holder revisited. Jonz, my installer didn't like the previous one (aside from it being damaged) so he fabricated another one.

Materials used:









The new at the bottom, old above it.









buffed... not perfect, but looks good enough









Installed!




































Future updates: Change NEG terminal to accomodate gauge 0 wires. EMMA rules specifies that POS and NEG wires should be the same 

Pillars re-wrapped by a professional upholstery shop. Will post pix tom


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

mojako said:


> @Armand
> some parts of you email doesn't show - i dunno why
> 
> I'm looking for those CF Vinyls too.. no reply from DBaudio.. There's a blue CF i saw in one of their installs


Finally a photo of A6450 Amp, I just bought one in combination with a A4300 for my setup, I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

@CRD,
and those aren't mine. hehehe.

Any updates on your system?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

mojako,

i'll try to reduce their size first. Have them on my work desktop. I'll try to save them on my thumb drive so that I can work at it at home. Any word from our friends from Singapore yet?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

oh lemme send then an email. Been busy today


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Updates!

Big 2 upgrade and changed my NEG wire to gauge 0. 

DIY ground wire (engine to chassis)









Gauge 0 NEG wire









Finally installed my Lightning audio POS batt terminal - found a shop that sells allen screws - got longer ones to accomodate regular round type cables









Another Angle 









DIY Ground









Installed









Another shot of the Batt









Pillars!! Covered in Recaro Black cloth with foam underneath


















Close up









Coming Soon: cover underpanels with foam


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

ok naman pala ah. Ganda


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Armand! Seatmate re-upholstered the a-pillars. 

sent an email to our SG friend - no reply yet


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Jackie,

Alex has replied already and he has forwarded our concern to Grethe. You caught their attention alright


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey what are you guys up to?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Team Seas Philippines!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Yabang! Hahaha! Tatayo kami Team Powkels ni Tita!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Punta ba kayo sa July 12?


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

aranthop said:


> Punta ba kayo sa July 12?


nice meeting you pre last july 12 geb.

-kneetamps-


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Kenny,
Did you leave early?? I was hoping we could meet up


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

KennyT said:


> nice meeting you pre last july 12 geb.
> 
> -kneetamps-



Likewise dude! Pa-audi ng car mo next time!


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

aranthop said:


> Likewise dude! Pa-audi ng car mo next time!


no problemo bradder.

@mojako

i was looking for you at the eb, we can't locate you. i left the party around 12 midnight to sleep for few hours before my 5am flight back to bacolod. hope to see you guys next time.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Sayang Kenny! Next time then!

some random install shots:

Speaker wire termination









Amp Layout









Fuse blocks (easy access)









Tie wrapped every 6 inches


----------



## barrman (Jul 14, 2008)

such a clean install!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Thank You sir.

I hope i can say the same for the sound 

Tuning is really a PITA!!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

That EMMA thing really got all of us kinda riled up, I still hope tomorow turns up good though. In any case, we'll get em next time!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

yeah hope we land in the top 8 so we can compete again in the finals.


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

@dvsadvocate/mojako
how's your results in emma mga sirs? there will be another emma event on october here in bacolod.we invite you to participate, kaso lang you need to ship or ro-ro your cars, he he.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice installation and the equipment used is top-notch too. 

Provides motivation for me to go back and clean up and finish my own installation.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Hey Kenny, unfortunately, my SQ score was dismal. Very.... i finished only 7th.

Thanks Classic.


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

it's ok. there will be next time.


----------



## daGwagon (Jul 27, 2008)

hey buddy,
Very nice looking install, its coming along nice...

Quick DIY tip:
I know you already wrapped your pillars but for future reference when doing vinyl, if you dont want to spend the money for 4-way stretch, you can peel the backing off of the vinyl and it stretches WWAAAAYYYY better, just be careful not to pull to hard cuz it'll rip on sharp corners. oh and it is a HUGE PITA, but if your short on cash i think its worth it...

what kind of material is that on your pillars anyway? looks like black headliner? or that stuff VW/AUDI has been wrapping things in... its cool tho

keep up the good work
Garrett


----------



## daGwagon (Jul 27, 2008)

OH and i agree w/ spacing the amps off the boards, even tho they dont have fans it will still help especially, in the trunk, in a box, on a hot summer day.
The red or yellow "insulators" off of the cheap ring terminals/spades work good
just my opinion


----------



## Nelson de Leon (May 24, 2005)

Hey. Been a lurker here for quite sometime. I already met kneetamps last July. Hope to see you this coming August.

More power!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

daGwagon,
thanks for the suggestions! Will keep them in mind before the next competition.
The pillars are wrapped in "recaro" black fabric according to the upholstery shop. 

Nelson,
nice to see you here.


----------



## marchel (Dec 15, 2008)

mojako said:


> i think majority of their product line is still home drivers. Heck, my midbass is a home driver
> 
> to be honest, i'm probably the only person here in the Philippines who took the risk and purchased the W18NX.



Ehem!,  Sorry to disappoint you buddy , But you're not the only one in the Phil. that risk ordering form Madisound, In fact Madisound and fedex are too reliable to even consider ordering from them a risk. I would recommend Madisound 110% to those who wanna order from them in the Phil.

Though I didnt order the w18nx, I've ordered numerous stuff from them , Here is one of my few home DIY project ,diyAudio Forums - MTM vs TMM, 2 WAY vs 2.5WAY sound quality question. - Page 1, The site requires log in to view the pics so I just attach one of the pics here. The one on the right is one of the speakers I made using parts from Madisound.









Very nice install btw, And I've learned alot from your thread, Thanks! And what makes your thread more important to me, is that I'm expecting own a Civic within a few months from now.

BTW, how about sand blasting the a pillar cover to make a uniform surface and then paint.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

I think I like the installation better than the amps...maybe
Good job!


----------



## jvctan16 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just went through all 7 pages and all I can say is wow. Efficient design on the box and the work on the a-pillars. Wish I could hear this in person.


----------



## burakol (Apr 25, 2008)

this post is dated... but if you want the contact information of the installer, I know him personally and I always get in touch with him when I go back to Manila... 

LMK...


----------

